# ISPC 3.0.1.2: Keine Packages im Software Repository



## icsd (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo

ich habe ISPC 3.0.1.2 installiert. Unter System -> Software -> Repositories ist folgendes Repository installiert: 
http://repo.ispconfig.org/addons/
Wenn ich jetzt jedoch unter Packages oder Updates klicke, bekomme ich nur einen leeren Screen.

Habe ich da was falsch konfiguriert?
Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, die Settings von ISPC zu sichern = einen Backup zu machen, damit ich im Falle eines Crashes die Maschine wieder schnell aufsetzen kann.

Danke & Gruß
ICSD


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2009)

> Wenn ich jetzt jedoch unter Packages oder Updates klicke, bekomme ich nur einen leeren Screen.


das ist auch korrekt, es gibt ja nochkeine Packages.



> Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, die Settings von ISPC zu sichern = einen Backup zu machen, damit ich im Falle eines Crashes die Maschine wieder schnell aufsetzen kann.


Dann sichere die mysql Datenbank, /usr/local/ispconfig, /etc und /var sowie weitere Verzeichnisse die Du bei Dir für Konfiguration und Daten nutzt.


----------



## miglosch (22. Juni 2009)

*Packages = APS?*



Zitat von Till:


> das ist auch korrekt, es gibt ja nochkeine Packages.


Hallo Till!

Wie kann ich mir diese Funktion vorstellen? Wird es etwas in der Richtung wie APS werden?! 
Wie muss ein solches Paket aussehen? Ich würde meinen Kunden gerne die Funktion zur Verfügung stellen, dass sie sich Software (z.B. Dolphin, Drupal, Wordpress, CMSms oder ähnliches) mit einem Klick auf ihren "Space" laden können.

Ich würde gerne etwas zu dem großartigen Projekt beitragen und vielleicht könnte ich das ja im Bereich der Packages tun?!


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2009)

> Wie kann ich mir diese Funktion vorstellen? Wird es etwas in der Richtung wie APS werden?!


Nein, nicht direkt. APS wird noch separat eingebaut, wird sich aber der repository Funktionen bedienen. Die aktuelle Funktionalität ist dafür da um Plugins oder Software für ISPConfig nachzuinstalleiern und nicht um Software in Webs eines Kunden zu installieren.

Ich muss dafür bei Gelegenheit mal eine Doku online stellen, wer den Code für ein Beispiel Paket und ein Test Repository haben möchte, kann mir ja an dev at ispconfig dot org schreiben.


----------



## serverstage (25. Mai 2012)

dieser Thread ist etwas alt - ich finde jedoch nichts neueres im Forum... 

wird da aktuell was gemacht?  Ich hätte Interesse daran und eventuell an einem "Beispiel Paket und ein Test Repository".

Viele Grüße, Brandon


----------



## Till (25. Mai 2012)

Das ispconfig repository ist bereits aktiv und wir haben ich habe auch schon die ersten ispconfig erweiterungen erhalten die zur Zeit geprüft und dann veröffentlicht werden.

Wenn Du eine Erweiterung egschrieben hast die veröffentlicht werden soll dann sende Sie bitte and dev [at] ispconfig [dot] org


----------

